
Entering PII into Equifax Site May Waive Right to Class-Action Lawsuit - Keeeeeeeks
https://trustedidpremier.com/static/privacy-policy
======
Keeeeeeeks
Apparently, if you wish to opt-out of the arbitration clause, you have to send
them a hand-written letter? While TrustedID is a company of Equifax, I'm not
100% certain that opt-outs to the arbitration clause for Equifax mean you also
opt-out of TrustedID arbitration.

[http://www.equifax.com/terms/](http://www.equifax.com/terms/)

> Right to Opt-Out of this Arbitration Provision. IF YOU DO NOT WISH TO BE
> BOUND BY THE ARBITRATION PROVISION, YOU HAVE THE RIGHT TO EXCLUDE YOURSELF.
> Opting out of the arbitration provision will have no adverse effect on your
> relationship with Equifax or the delivery of Products to You by Equifax. In
> order to exclude Yourself from the arbitration provision, You must notify
> Equifax in writing within 30 days of the date that You first accept this
> Agreement on the Site (for Products purchased from Equifax on the Site). If
> You purchased Your Product other than on the Site, and thus this Agreement
> was mailed, emailed or otherwise delivered to You, then You must notify
> Equifax in writing within 30 days of the date that You receive this
> Agreement. To be effective, timely written notice of opt out must be
> delivered to Equifax Consumer Services LLC, Attn.: Arbitration Opt-Out, P.O.
> Box 105496, Atlanta, GA 30348, and must include Your name, address, and
> Equifax User ID, as well as a clear statement that You do not wish to
> resolve disputes with Equifax through arbitration. If You have previously
> notified Equifax that You wish to opt-out of arbitration, You are not
> required to do so again. Any opt-out request postmarked after the opt-out
> deadline or that fails to satisfy the other requirements above will not be
> valid, and You must pursue your Claim in arbitration or small claims court.

~~~
AdamJacobMuller
Where does it say hand-written?

------
njarboe
If one wanted a primer on all the possible legal ways for websites to invade
one's privacy, this privacy policy would be a good comprehensive list. Not
unexpected, as they sell personal information as their business, but having
all these methods listed out in detail really brings home how much information
is collected when you are online.

------
d1mitar
i see that this company operates in US, but isn't this the correct way to ask
for a consent when the new "General Data Protection Regulation"
([http://www.eugdpr.org/eugdpr.org.html](http://www.eugdpr.org/eugdpr.org.html))
starts working in Europe in 2018?

